# Unseen network computers



## fatj (Sep 20, 2012)

A computer on my network has suddenly disappeared. It has worked perfectly fine until today. Let's call the unseen computer ".11" Here are the facts....

-the two cpus in question are connected via hardwire on a wireless router

-When looking at my router settings via my web browser (on my main cpu) it shows .11 as being connected to the router. 

-.11 can access the internet with no problems. 

-I use a program called "mouse without borders" that allows me to control .11 from my main cpu via the network and it works fine.

-I can connect to other cpus on my network wirelessly via my router just fine

-.11 runs XP, the other cpus on the network run win7

Any suggestions on settings to check or troubleshooting steps. I know everything is wired right I just can't see it to do file sharing. Is there some way to try this via CMD prompt so I can test it? Any help is great!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Perhaps start with a reboot of the unseen computer(s) in the network might help.

Have you tried accessing the the computer from another computer by clicking on Start then type: \\ComputerName\SharedFolder or \\IPAddress\SharedFolder then press enter? What's the results?

Also, your Title says "Unseen network computers", so there's more than one computer affected?


----------



## fatj (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome!

I have tried multiple reboots with no luck. Then suddenly today I can see it again. I guess it is going in and out. Any troubleshooting tips to try and determine the cause?

As of now I can see the other computer but if it goes down again I will try the \\ComputerName\SharedFolder I didn't know you can do that and now I know what I SHOULD see when the connection is working properly. SO thank you for that tip.

My roomate has anther cpu that is connecting wirelessly and he told me he has also had some trouble seeing the .11 cpu


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That's good to hear....yes you may actually map a network drive by using \\ComputerName\SharedFolder or again substitute the ComputerName with the computer's IP Address for ex. *\\192.168.1.11\SharedFolder*, this works most of the time. Better yet, create a shortcut on your desktop by mapping a network drive. I think that you'll like the outcome. :wink:
Create a shortcut to (map) a network drive


----------

